# fantail pigeons



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

I raise fantail pigeons and am wondering if there are any special combinations to make a rare colored fantail pigeon.


Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't know the answer, but am moving this to the Genetics forum where somebody WILL know.

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

What color fans do you breed. That would give me a first approximation to see if you have something in your loft that could be used. For example: if you have red fans (recessive red) and something with dominant opal and maybe also dilute birds, you might be able to put together "isabel"; if you have almond and recessive red, you could breed Deroys, etc.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have red, silver and kite saddles. And that's ALL I get. Every offspring is a saddle.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

whatsup said:


> I raise fantail pigeons and am wondering if there are any special combinations to make a rare colored fantail pigeon.
> 
> 
> Thanks


considering there are many set colors bred into the fantail group now. You have a good color base to get. BUT bringing in outside colors That are not reconized colors You would first out cross to the deside color and breed. Then reset the the fantail in form This will and would take several years. Then you wqould have to get the color reconized. NOW far as just color croosing with hopes The bar family group has several color base to work with. NOW do you show or just have them as say pets. As show you would allways build on quality first color second.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*What color do you want?*

Fantails exist in just about every "color" known to man, within the pigeon fancy, of course.

If you want something other than saddles, you will need to get something other than saddles. They have been bred to breed true and have a well set pattern with few mismarks.

I recently received a group of photos of fantails that were bred from archangels. They looked like atlas of Arabian trumpeters, or tuff and buff of Oriental rollers, as well as some looking like brander. A fantastic achievement if you ask me.

Bill


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

There are 26 colors recognized by all fantail clubs in the USA, and there are several colors that are not considered in the 26 that have been introduced in the past couple decdes, but are either no well enogjh established or are not yet up to standard quality to warrant a class of their own.

The 26 recognized colors include patterns, such as saddle, tailmarked and bodymarked. They, and grizzles, dominant opals, and a couple other modifiers could, if popularity would warrant, could increase the number of recognized colors mightily. 
For instance, I regularly raise grizzles in four colors, but there is only one class. There are as many different colorations of saddles , tailmarks and bodymarks as there are colors in fans, yet all the different colors are lumped together to create competition.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Say you breed a red saddle or silver saddle to a blue check or solid black? What might you get?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Mismarks?*



Msfreebird said:


> Say you breed a red saddle or silver saddle to a blue check or solid black? What might you get?


Hi Waynette,

Mating saddles to selfs will result in splashes of various markings. There are several factors that go into making saddles what they are. Most, if not all of these are dominant types of pied. I don't know if any of the young would come out without pied showing but they might.

A self black is spread and will also have another pattern that you cannot normally see. It could be t pattern, check, bar or barless. A blue check can also carry one of the lower patterns, such as bar or barless.

There is a very wide variety of what you "could get" from this type of mating. Blues and blacks could be split for recessive red, dilute or any number of other genes. It might be interesting from a standpoint of "it will tell you what all is in the parents". 

It is probably not the most desired way to breed other colors and patterns, using saddles, as the saddle marking is somewhat difficult to keep going without mismarks in the first place. It's probably better now than so many years ago when I had them as these things tend to become better "set" as patterns over time. Adding non saddles to saddles seems an odd way to go about introducing new colors unless you are trying to make saddles of these new colors. It might take awhile to get them the way you want and maybe someone has already done it.

All that said, none of this has ever stopped me from mating odd things together to come up with something new or just something that I don't already have. This hobby is supposed to be fun and this stuff is a good part of the fun.

Bill


----------

